# a good deal for lighting?



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont know if this is a good deal or not so yall let me know. Its 95$ plus 20 bucks for shipping so 110$ for this.

48" T5 Quad Deluxe 216W 4x 6700K Version(4x 54W)
Excellent for freshwater and planted aquariums.
Fixture comes with 4x 6700K lamps.
Features:

* Dimensions - 47.50” x 7.25” x 2.75”
* Brackets add 2.75" in height
* Supports 4x 54W T5 High Output lamps
* Supports 4x Bluemoon LED
* Supports standard T5 lamps
* 216W total power
* Individual power cords for each function
* Black, non corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
* Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
* Highly polished reflector
* Cooling Fan
* Mounting brackets flips up for convenience
* CE Certified

Listing includes:

* 1x 48" T5 Quad fixture
* 1x Mounting Bracket (Free Item*)
* 4x 54W T5 HO lamps 6700K (Free Item*)
* 4x LED (Free Item*)


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

It sounds really good but who is the company that makes it because it also sounds way to cheap.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Its one of those Ebay ones. 

Buy at your own risk is all I can say. I've heard from people who have not had any problems with them(2-3yrs old). But still I wouldn't buy one any time soon. 

If you plan to run it on your 55gal, it is too much lighting unless you want to run pressurized CO2. You can try to run only 2 bulbs as that is all you need on your tank. It looks like it might be a option with that fixture. But I'm sure you can find a even cheaper fixture on ebay that runs only 2x54watt bulbs. I think I found the right auction. Yours says it has cooling fans, but the pic shows "cooling vents". Vents and fans are very different. Those vents are not where they normally should be if the fixture has fans. So I would be kinda iffy on the "fan" part. If it does have a fan, then thats great. If it doesn't, then I would stay away from it. IMO Those 2 ballasts will cook themselves in there will only little vents to allow for heat escape. A two bulb fixture I would trust more as it produces less heat. 

The moonlights are kinda silly. I have a fixture that has the LED moonlights and honestly they are pointless. They barely light up the tank and create a really unnatural look because they are spaced so far apart. 

Cheap cost = cheap parts. It will work, if it was up to me I would make some improvements to it. The ballasts are what I worry about. A cheap ballast is most likely inefficient. Your getting 216 watts out of it, but its probably consuming quite a bit more.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I found it too I think and thats def a fixture meant for a saltwater tank.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

The fans seem to be on the side for this one and is half the price :O

48" T5 Dual 108W - Freshwater Version
Excellent for freshwater tanks, planted tanks, cichlid tanks or supplement lighting for your existing system.
Features:

* Dimensions - 47.50” x 4.75” x 2.25”
* Supports 2x 54W T5 HO fluorescent lamps
* Non-corrosive powder coated aluminum housing
* Acrylic splash guard
* Mounting legs
* Standard T5 sockets
* Highly polished reflector
* CE Certified

Listing includes:

* 1x 48" T5 Dual fixture
* 1x Mounting Bracket (Free Item)
* 1x T5 54W 12000K lamp (Free Item)
* 1x T5 54W Freshwater lamp (Free Item)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive purchased few of them different systems. The PC's came in broken bulbs but worked fine for few months then ballast fried on them, and their ballasts are a PIA to replace, completely different then what i've seen. 
Their Metal Halide systems that are cheap are pretty decent though, i didn't have any problems with them, just make sure get a different bulb.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

These are the t5 ho fixtures not powercompacts man IF that makes a difference


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL actually i did order t-5's before, now i think about it, was just one time. One bulb arrived broken, but it worked flawlessly.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just ordered the 108w 48" t5 :O cant wait to get it next week!


----------

